# Cali MAC Class Action Lawsuit....



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 12, 2007)

To all the ladies in California....

Have any of you received your notice in the mail about a class action lawsuit?

"There is currently pending in the California Superior Court for the County of Los Angeles a coordinated proceeding entitled M.A.C. Cosmetics Cases, Judicial Council Proceeding Case Number 4471 (the "Action"). On May 21, 2007, Judge Carl J. West of the Los Angeles County Superior Court tentatively approved the proposed settlement in this Action."

The settlement is a $12 Gift Card!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 12, 2007)

What's the suit all about?


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't get it.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_What's the suit all about?_

 
"The lawsuit alleges that MAC violated California law by requesting and recording the addresses of it's credit card customers during credit card transactions." 

"Plantiffs Sonia Silva, Faye Tipton, Hope White, and Muna Rashid filed three separate class action lawsuits against MAC on behalf of themselves and all Class Members. The three lawsuits were coordinated into one."


----------



## lightnlovly (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah--I'm interested lol


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_I don't get it._

 
Basically, the lawsuit is saying that if you bought anything from a MAC store between January 18, 2005 and February 3, 2006 with a credit card; you are eligable for a $12 gift card.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 12, 2007)

If anyone is interested; I will scan my copy that I received in the mail and send it to you. PM for info.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 12, 2007)

Me too. I have all my receipts from the last 5 years.


----------



## bebs (Jun 12, 2007)

pm'ed you


----------



## ChrisChick (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah I got it too...basically if you don't call or write to be removed from the class, then you'll automatically get a gift card when they settle.

I'm stoked for a few bucks but I don't necessarily agree with the suit. These girls could have just declined to give their info and that would have been that.


----------



## TRUEFASHIONISTA (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChrisChick* 

 
_Yeah I got it too...basically if you don't call or write to be removed from the class, then you'll automatically get a gift card when they settle.

I'm stoked for a few bucks but I don't necessarily agree with the suit. These girls could have just declined to give their info and that would have been that._

 
I thought it was interesting as well. Did you see the part where the attorneys are receiving $245K for the settlement and the four girls are receiving $1K.:eek2:


----------



## rnsmelody (Sep 11, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone received any updates about this? or if you received the giftcards?


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 11, 2007)

I got something like this from nordstrom awhile back. I think I bought a mac thing with it. I got a $20 gift certificate


----------



## ChrisChick (Nov 6, 2007)

Just got a $15 dollar giftcard last night...cool.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*MAC Gift Card*

Ok - went to the mailbox today and to my surprise there was a card in there from MAC...  I thought it was a card for a promo...... NOT!   It was a $15.00 gift card from MAC!!

It says:

"As a valued MAC customer and a member of our class action settlement please enjoy this $15 giftcard.
Please Enjoy this $15.00 giftcard redeemable at a MAC store near you."




I didn't know I was part of a class action suit?   Anyone else get one??


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: MAC Gift Card*

I haven't received one, but here is a thread about this http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=73933


----------



## Renee (Nov 7, 2007)

Just got my gift card last night too!


----------



## shygirl (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn, too bad I just moved to Cali 2 months ago. Sheesh!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 8, 2007)

I got a $15 gift card in the mail today as well.  It's kind of exciting to get money in the mail and buy an eye shadow, but it's stupid to sue a company because you gave out your own information, you can decline to give it.


----------



## ChrisChick (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: MAC Gift Card*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I haven't received one, but here is a thread about this http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=73933_

 
Same thread as this one...


----------



## makeUPwhore (Nov 9, 2007)

yup i got a 15$ gift card ... but knowing myself thats not all im going to spend its prolly gunna be 15X 3 or so hahah


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 12, 2007)

On the random I picked up my mail at my old address and YAY I got a pleasant surprise from MAC. I'm hoping it's still good cause it says it expires in 90 days and I have no idea if it came recently like the rest of you or months and months ago. Here's hoping...


----------



## jenii (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmm. I should qualify, since I've bought tons from them with a credit card between those dates, but I haven't received anything yet.

Now that I know, though, I'll keep an eye out for it!


----------



## TANjarin (Dec 10, 2007)

I work for MAC, the cards expire on 2/28 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Happy Shopping!


----------

